# Contemporary classic suggestions Vivaldi-Richter-like?



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Hi, I'm not very familiar with contemporary composers and as I am listening to Vivaldi's seasons re-composed by Max Richter I was wondering if you knew other pieces of old classics recomposed in modern ways like this one.


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

Amadea said:


> Hi, I'm not very familiar with contemporary composers and as I am listening to Vivaldi's seasons re-composed by Max Richter I was wondering if you knew other pieces of old classics recomposed in modern ways like this one.


 Although these guys aren't very "contemporary" anymore:


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

consuono said:


> Although these guys aren't very "contemporary" anymore:


They're beautiful, thanks.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Amadea said:


> Hi, I'm not very familiar with contemporary composers and as I am listening to Vivaldi's seasons re-composed by Max Richter I was wondering if you knew other pieces of old classics recomposed in modern ways like this one.


Arguably Wolfgang Rihm's _Fremde Szene II_ is a recomposition in some sense of music taken from the three Schumann piano trios.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

And Henri Pousseur's _Dichterliebesreigentraum _is a recomposition in some sense of the Schumann, not to mention Reinbert de Leeuw's production called In _Wonderschoenen Monat Mai._

But probably the most important living composer for this sort of thing is Salvatore Sciarrino - I just have never explored that aspect of his work. Hopefully someone will come along who's more knowledgeable.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Several band works off of the top of my head.

_Fantasia in G_ by Timothy Mahr (Ode to Joy Beethoven)






_Foundation_ by Mark Camphouse (Hymns "Be Still, My Soul" and "How Firm a Foundation"). (I played the premier)






Several works by Norman Dello Joio:

_Scene from the Louvre_






_Variants on a Medieval Tune_






_Fantasy on a Theme by Haydn_






I hope these are what you are looking for.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

This was more pop with quite a few electronic gimmicks, but in the 1980s? there was an Album "The electric V: A four Seasons Experience" by Thomas Wilbrandt. Absolutely not my cup of tea but apparently had its 15 min of fame among a certain audience.

ASIN : B00536HZ8Q


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

You might try cellist and composer Peter Gregson's recomposition and reinterpretation of Bach's Cello Suites using solo cello(s) and various synthesizers.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

Amadea said:


> Hi, I'm not very familiar with contemporary composers and as I am listening to Vivaldi's seasons re-composed by Max Richter I was wondering if you knew other pieces of old classics recomposed in modern ways like this one.


Recomposed by Max Richter: Vivaldi - The Four Seasons was one of the recordings that launch me into classical music. It's a moving work, self aware of its modern framing, while playing tribute to a particular favorite work for me. I need to explore more of the baroque music.

I'm a novice, so perhaps my suggestion is not the "caliber" you are looking for, but Michael Gordon, a classical composer did a recomposition of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.






Ólafur Arnalds, a Iceland composer I keep tabs on, work with the Alice Sara Ott to recompose Chopin works.






Víkingur Ólafsson did a recomposition of Bach.





Hopefully, one of these is to your likings.

Rick Riekert suggest Peter Gregson's Bach Cello, which I also heard and liked.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the following:

Respighi _Ancient Airs and Dances_

Hindemith _Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes of Weber_

William Schuman _New England Triptych_

Vaugh Williams _Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis_


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Richard Beaudoin's Microtiming is composition based on a particular interpretation of a classical work. Microtiming is "a refined methodology for translating micro-temporal properties of a recorded performance into standard notation, which are then used as the basis for newly-composed acoustic works."

For example, each piece in Études d'un prélude is "based on a precise transcription of Martha Argerich's 1975 recording of Chopin's Prélude in E minor, Op. 28, no. 4, recorded on 22 - 25 October 1975 in Munich and issued on Deutsche Grammophon 415 836-2."


----------



## Amadea (Apr 15, 2021)

Conrad2 said:


> Recomposed by Max Richter: Vivaldi - The Four Seasons was one of the recordings that launch me into classical music. It's a moving work, self aware of its modern framing, while playing tribute to a particular favorite work for me. I need to explore more of the baroque music.
> 
> I'm a novice, so perhaps my suggestion is not the "caliber" you are looking for, but Michael Gordon, a classical composer did a recomposition of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.
> 
> ...


Thanks, they're very beautiful.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

The OP might enjoy this disc. I would like to see the seriously talented Kopatchinskaja move away from novelty CDs to recording more sober projects (I am *not *asking for her to play soberly!) even though some traditionalists become apoplectic about here interpretive choices. But there is no denying that her records are fun and fall within the bounds of "good taste".

View attachment 154490


Meanwhile, Berio was the master of showing us great music of the past in contemporary clothes - an experience I often feel is a little like seeing ancient buildings (castles and palaces) in their present modern city settings. I don't think he did anything with Vivaldi, though.


----------

